# Kraken Z73 Push/Pull in O11 Dynamic



## rob-man (22. Oktober 2020)

Hello, habe vor mir eine Kraken Z73 in Push/Pull in einem O11 Dynamic oben rein zu hängen, wisst ihr ob sich das
ausgeht? Die oberen Lüfter würd ich original lassen und unten zwecks der Optik Corsair QL's.
Könnte ich dann  alle 6 Lüfter via Splitter an der AiO anschließen? Weil am Corsair Commander hängen schon 6 Gehäuselüfter, oder kann man die ansonsten gesplittet dranhängen?


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Oktober 2020)

Push/Pull lohnt nicht wirklich.  Und ich glaube der Platz wird nicht reichen.


----------



## Phil17 (19. November 2020)

Könnte richtig eng werden. Ich würde nur auf Push gehen. Solange dein Gehäuse anständig belüftet ist, was es mit noch 6 Gehäuselüftern sein sollte reicht das vollkommen aus. Habe eine getaktete CPU und eine x62 (280mm Radiator) und max 55°-60° an der CPU.

Wenn du genügen Splitter hast sollten die 6 Lüfter an der AiO funktionieren, meine AiO hatte,  nur 3 Anschlüsse.

Die Lüfter unterschiedlich zu splitten und somit evtl. unterschiedliche Drehzahlen zu haben macht keinen Sinn. Entweder pustest du gegen die langsameren im Pull-Betrieb oder "blockierst" mit den langsameren Push die Luftzufuhr zu den schnelleren Pull.
Außerdem sind 3 Lüfter weniger auch leiser.

Ich habe in dem O11 anfangs viel ausprobiert, ich habe die AiO auch im Deckel. Wichtig war hier nur genügen Frischluft reinzubringen da die Kühlleistung der AiO bei Deckelmontage stark von der Gehäuseinnentemperatur abhängig ist.

Gruß.


----------

